# Masters Of Indian Classical Music: May 7th, University of Maryland College Park



## mithun11

Masters Of Indian Music

Shahid Parvez - Sitar
Tarun Bhattacharya - Hammered Dulcimer (Santoor)
Enayet Hossain - Tabla
Saleiman Azizi - Tabla

Where: Clarice Smith Performing Arts Center, University of Maryland, College Park
When: May 7th, 2011 (7:00pm)

Info & Tickets: http://www.aimfa.org


----------

